
Tell HN: 24 Hours to Try Eye Tracking for Gaming - andersto
I saw 40+ fantastic comments in this HN thread about gaming with eye tracking: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10524371<p>It was written by a games journalist and the comments in the thread were fantastic - honest and useful. (all gold to us, I work at Tobii Eye Tracking)<p>We decided to let the HN community try it out for themselves - by tweeting <i>&quot;let me try @tobiieyex via #hackernews!”</i><p>That&#x27;s really it. We will DM you for shipping details. More than 10+ amazing eye trackers are up for grabs!<p>Let me know if this hits the spot or misses it by a mile.
======
andersto
The free trial test has ended.

 __Note:we will not be sending them out to dormant /fake/unused twitter
accounts _

